# 235/45/18 on factory LTZ wheels?



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I put 245/45 R18s on my ltz rims. They fit with no problem or rubbing but i hate them. They are not on right now as my snow tires are in use but i ordered 18x8 Niche nr6's with 225/40 R18s. The 245s had a much bigger sidewall but they did make the car handle better.


----------



## pschu (May 20, 2019)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> I put 245/45 R18s on my ltz rims. They fit with no problem or rubbing but i hate them. They are not on right now as my snow tires are in use but i ordered 18x8 Niche nr6's with 225/40 R18s. The 245s had a much bigger sidewall but they did make the car handle better.


I need to replace my factory tires which are 225/45-18 and was thinking about going with a 235 tire but i was wondering what you didn't like about the 245's. Also where do you live? I live in Ohio so i expect they will not be as good in the snow.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pschu said:


> I need to replace my factory tires which are 225/45-18 and was thinking about going with a 235 tire but i was wondering what you didn't like about the 245's. Also where do you live? I live in Ohio so i expect they will not be as good in the snow.


OP has not been online since 2015, so you may be waiting awhile for him.

I have that size tire on my Cruze and my Cruze is lowered. I have a set of snow tires for the winter and would never go back to just all season radials for the winter. Back to the 235's, if you are going to lower the Cruze, you may not want them as after about a year, my springs and struts have settled and on aggressive cornering, they now rub. With the vehicle at stock height though, I do not think you should have any issues. They do make the car look better though.









Choosing new tires


EDIT: I ended up going with a set of Continental Pure Contact LS 235/45-R18's 94V - Thanks for all the input! I have finally purchased a set of 18 x 7” stock rims to augment my 16” LT rims. I have pretty much decided on Bridgestone BLIZZAK WS80 215/60-R16's for my snow tires, but am having...




www.cruzetalk.com












***Official Lowered Cruze Photo Thread***


Red Hot Cherry Bomb 1. Model Year: U.S. spec 2014 2. Engine: 1.4T AT 3. Trim Level: LT 4. Suspension Type: Front sport struts and rear sport shocks with lowering springs, LTZ rims shod with Continental Pure Contact 235/45-R18's (no spacers), Front and rear upper tower bars, new front...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

